# Miley in her new Party Dress



## nostresstoday

Lights, camera and no action. 
Miley is so patient with me. I'm new at making dresses. This is my third dress for Miley and it's getting easier. I'm sure it has to a lot to do with how patient Miley is for me when I keep measuring it on her. I'm slow, but my client (Miley) puts no pressure on me. 
I bought some yellow material with lady bugs on it the other day and I can't wait to make a spring time dress for her.
But here she is in her "Party" dress. I love the sky blue color on her.


----------



## michellerobison

Nice job,only the 3rd one? I love the matching bows! It's it addictive,making doggie dresses?
she looks so cute. funny the lighting makes her look a blush pink. I have to laugh because I saw the Dog Whisperer ther other night working w/ a Maltese.This lady was seriously into pink,like no other colour existed for her,everything was pink,including the Maltese.... Her name was Kisses.Not a blush pink either,hot pink. Poor hubby,too much pink for me.


----------



## moshi melo

That's a great color on cute little Miley!! Beautiful dress!!


----------



## gibbert

Absolutely beautiful dress, and GORGEOUS little girl!! :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese

Awwwww beautiful dress and beautiful malt! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom

Pretty dress on a pretty little girl.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Oh Miley is darling in her cool blue dress!! Love that bow also.......You sew very well. Lucky you and Miley!!! She is the cutest little model and seems to love it~~~~ :wub:


----------



## pinkpixie1588

wow, that looks great! i wish i could sew...

i love light blue on malts, too! and miley is a great model.


----------



## The A Team

Wow Wee! You made that?!!! It's beautiful!!!!! :aktion033: And Miley makes a great model!!


----------



## sassy's mommy

Miley looks beautiful in her pretty new party dress. Blue is a great color for malts. Good job!


----------



## nostresstoday

QUOTE (michellerobison @ Feb 21 2010, 01:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888394


> Nice job,only the 3rd one? I love the matching bows! It's it addictive,making doggie dresses?
> she looks so cute. funny the lighting makes her look a blush pink. I have to laugh because I saw the Dog Whisperer ther other night working w/ a Maltese.This lady was seriously into pink,like no other colour existed for her,everything was pink,including the Maltese.... Her name was Kisses.Not a blush pink either,hot pink. Poor hubby,too much pink for me.[/B]



Oh No....I don't want Miley to look pink. I'm new at taking pictures too. It might be the pink blanket she is laying on. Next time I'm try something different. I think I saw the Dog Whisperer where the gal had a pink dog. I also was watching the girls next door where one of the gals dye her dog pink....No, it's not for me. I like Pink but I like Miley white.


----------



## LitGal

What at adorable little girl!


----------



## HEINI

*ohh you have a precious little model-girl there. she looks fabulous :wub: *


----------



## Maisie and Me

Wow, beautiful job!!!!, beautiful color and beautiful little model :wub:


----------



## Cosy

Oh, that blue is beautiful on her! I love light blue on maltese. Great pics!


----------



## mfa

what a pretty girl & pretty dress!! :Sooo cute:


----------



## Dixie's Mama

I just love that dress on Miley. The bow is just beautiful too. You're having so much fun aren't you? You are doing a great job on making the dresses, bows and taking the pictures. All Miley has to do is be beautiful. She's doing a great job on that.


----------



## jenniferhope423

Sooooo Cute!!


----------



## angelgirl599

Wow you do beautiful work! And Miley is so sweet :wub: :wub:


----------



## llf060787

Miley looks beautiful. I did a wonderful job on that dress.


----------



## Toby Cooper

You did a great job of making the dress and bows, I wish I was more confident with my self so I'd try to sew.
Linda and Toby

Did you take sewing lessons or just one of the lucky ones and just talented? :heart: :wub:


----------



## cleooscar

The dress looks amazing on Miley. She looks ready to party! :wub: You're so talented. I really like the hardware you chose on the bows--very elegant. Wish I can sew.


----------



## Orla

Miley is very cute in her new dress!


----------



## Snow White

Great job on the pretty dress! She looks beautiful.


----------

